# AMD Radeon HD 8570m



## GP13 (Jan 9, 2022)

Hello to all, I am using Linux for a long time and I've tried to install Freebsd on Lenovo G500 laptop. I've used desktop-installer script, my Lenovo has 2 gpus, one is Intel HD 4000 and 2nd one is AMD Radeon HD 8570m, But I cant get it to work. Has someone had luck with this HW?
I am grateful for any answer or advice.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 10, 2022)

GP13 said:


> desktop-installer



Which desktop environment do you want?

Which version of FreeBSD?

What doesn't work?


----------



## GP13 (Jan 14, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Which desktop environment do you want?
> 
> Which version of FreeBSD?
> 
> What doesn't work?


I've figured out how to install on my laptop by reading official documentation.  Thank you.


----------

